# Est ce que mon HDD est mort????



## Djipsy5 (4 Septembre 2011)

Voilà , tout a commencé un jour ou j'utilisai mon powerbook G4 15" 1,67GHz 80Gb ,  tout allait bien jusqu'au moment ou le mac a planté ( souris fixe , heure fixe) d'une manière sévère rien ne bougeait, pourtant je faisais rien a part surfer . Je l'ai éteint en appuyant sur le bouton power. Je le redémarre , saisis mon mot de passe et a peine démarré il plante . je le rallume, il marche 45 min et plante a nouveaux , même si je fais rien il plante .
Le lendemain je le démarre il reste sur l'écran blanc. Vu que mon lecteur DVD est endommagé je veux le ré-installer via Target Mode mais il s'éteint a peine démarré avec "T" . Selon Apple c'est du au fait qu'il n'ai pas détecté un HDD ATA sur ATA bus 0. J'ai démonté le mac, et j'ai écouter le  bruit du disque et je l'ai comparer a celui de mon autre powerbook en bonne et due forme, c'est le même bruit. Par contre quand je secoue le Disque j'entend comme un objet qui bouge là-dans.
As t il rendu âme ? Sinon comment faire pour savoir qu'il est vraiment mort ? Comment le mettre sur ATA bus 0 ? Je suis vraiment confus , il est en panne depuis 2 mois presque 
  I've tried Fsck , Safe Boot , PRAM zap... but nothing .'


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
oui si tu le secoue a force il va être mort ( a l intérieur il y a une sorte de bras métallique qui lit le disque , un peu comme un lecteur de disque vinyle 
Tu a teste ton disque dur sur quoi?
Si ton disque  dur est mort , change le 
Formate le en mac os journalier avec ton dvd d install ( en via le mode target vu ton lecteur HS)
A tu essayer avec un disque dur avec un système , en le bootant sur le port firewire


----------



## Djipsy5 (4 Septembre 2011)

J'ai un autre powerbook G4 15" 1,5GHz , Comment faire pour le booter via firewire sur le mac en panne ? Vais je devoir demonter son disque? Car il marche très bien lui, je voudrai pas l'abîmér, j'en deviendrai fou .


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Septembre 2011)

avec un disque dur externe en firewire


----------



## didgar (5 Septembre 2011)

Salut !



Djipsy5 a dit:


> J'ai un autre powerbook G4 15" 1,5GHz , Comment faire pour le booter via firewire sur le mac en panne ? Vais je devoir demonter son disque? Car il marche très bien lui, je voudrai pas l'abîmér, j'en deviendrai fou .



Tu relies les deux machines avec un câble firewire ( 400 ça marche à tous les coups, 800 chez moi c'est capricieux ), tu démarres le mac "sain" en mode target, tu démarres le mac "en panne" en maintenant la touche ALT appuyée. Tu devrais voir apparaître deux icônes, celle de ton disque interne et celle du disque du mac "sain". Tu attends d'avoir la main ( sur PPC c'est des fois assez long ) et tu cliques sur l'icône du disque du mac sain puis sur la flèche de droite.

Ta machine "en panne" va démarrer sur le disque du mac sain. Si le problème persiste, ça veut dire que quel que soit le disque sur lequel tu démarres le pb est identique donc il faut chercher ailleurs l'origine du problème. Si la machine fonctionne correctement, c'est que l'origine du souci est bien le disque interne de la machine "en panne".

A+

Didier


----------



## Djipsy5 (8 Septembre 2011)

Mershiii beaucoup Didier pour ton aide precieuse . Le mac a effectivement demarrr avec le disque dur de l'autre mac via firewire. Donc cela doit etre du a une panne de disque dur. je vais te donner des details sur le disque et tu me diras si le HDD est vraiment HS:
1-Quand je le colle a l'oreille je l'entend tourner vite, et il fait un petit "trrrrrr   trrrrr"    ( c'est a dire le ronflement que font les HDD lorsqu'il sont en marche,)
2-Est ce lorsque le disque dur est HS on peut atteindre le "le single user mode" , car moi je peux peneter dans ce mode . Par contre j'arrive pas a demarrer en mode safeboot.
3-Vu que la machine plantait meme quand je l'utilisai plus .Ce qui doit laisse penser que le disque dur lachait de temps en autre(car lorsque que l'on retire le HDD d'un machine en marche , celle ci s'arrete de fonctionner
4-Selon apple le fait que je ne puisse pas enter en mode target disque mode est .'Le mode target disk mode ne fonctionne qu'avec un HDD ATA connecté sur un ATA Bus 0 . Et il est donc normal pour une machine de s'eteindre lorsqu'il ne detecte pas de disque dur ATA sur un ATA BUS 0" Or mon dique est bien un ATA et est connecté sur ATA bus 0(master), mais le mode target disk mode ne le reconnait pas, donc c'est peut etre le HDD qui est HS
5- 5 heures avant que le disque ne s'eteigne a jamais j'ai verifié l'etat smart qui etait OK et la structure aussi, j'ai aussi reparer les autorisations. Mais il m'ecrivai que le disqque semblait etre en bon etat, et je redemarre la machine puis op le disque marche plus.
6-Vu que mon disque comprenais des dizaine de mes creation garageband, imovies , iweb, mes photos , mes videos clips , la musique que j'avais acheteé sur itunes, les licenses de mes logiciels tel final cut pro et etc... comment faire pour recuperer ces données qui sont des années de travail pour moi . svp aidez moi. je veux la maniere la plus radicale.
7-C'est koi un junk software et quels sont les consequences de sont installation sur un mac. Car juste avant les plantages de mon disque j'ai acheter un logiciel nommé speedbit video accelarator qui etait censé acceler le chargement des videos youtube. Des que l'installation a fini , le mac a commencer a planter (heure fixe, souris fixe)et il fallait le rebooter


Voila c'est otut aidez svp , je sais plus quoi faire


----------



## Link1993 (9 Septembre 2011)

Pour le dernier cas, je pense a un virus...
Ca pourrai tout comprendre du coup...

Le mieux a faire, c'est en effet de demarrer depuis le CD mais vu que ton lecteur est hs, crée une partition sur ton disque intacte et fait y une copie du DVD.

Demarre sur la 2ieme partition du disque dur sain (par le target, tu ne vera plus 2 disques, mais 3 du coup)

Il demarera du coup sur le "CD" virtuel. Ensuite installe le comme si de rien etait. Le mieux est de choisir une install neuve, mais avec la fonction de deplacant de l'ancien systeme dans le dossier ancien OS (un truc du genre, je ne l'ai jamais fait...)

J'espere t'avoir aidé au moins...


----------



## Djipsy5 (9 Septembre 2011)

Mershii pour votre soutien qui diffère beaucoup de celui que j'ai recu au forum d'apple.
Moi qui croyait que les macs étaient immunisés contre les virus. Et puis comment un logiciel qui a un site internet avec un fabricant bien connu, peut il developper et en plus "vendre" des junks , spywares. j'aurai pu comprendre qu'il soit un malware s'il était gratuit et si le developpeur était non officiellement reconnu . PFFF ca c'est la meilleure  j'achete un logiciel legalement et il endommage mon mac. 
Quand a la derniere réponse que j'ai eu , je veux ien mais le mac ne detecte pas le disque dur interne on dirait. Et pourtant j'ai bien fait des tests juste avant sa mort qui m'ont cértifié que le disque était nickel . Il m'a pas l'air mort.  Mais le mac le detecte et quand je pénétre le target mode mode il s'eteint comme s'il n'avait pas vu de disque ata connecté sur ata bus 0
Any advice will be helpful


----------



## Link1993 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bon, il est donc certain si tu ne vois plus du tout le disque que ce n'est plus un virus...
C'est en fonction de ca que je parlais de reinstaller le systeme via le disque externe.

Ce que tu pourrai faire sinon si tu change de disque dur, est de le mettre dans ton mac sain, pour y faire tourner l'instalateur, puis de retirer le disque dur une fois fini et de le mettre dans celui qui en a besoin.
Ca permetra d'eviter le lecteur comme ca.


----------



## Djipsy5 (14 Septembre 2011)

Encore mershiiii pour votre aide .
C'est sur qu'avec vos réponses, je risque pas de me planter. Mais ce que je veux vraiment savoir c'est l'origine de la panne, ce qui l'a occasionné et ainsi je pourrai éviter ce genre de problème dans l'avenir. SVP relisez mes posts et essayez de voir les causes : car c'est bizarre , une machine qui a toujours été fiable , rapide, immunusées,  plante tout a coup et que meme au redemarrage elle plante a nouveaux.
Le disque cédait une espace de 15GB . Mais qu'est ce qui a bien pu occasionner ces plantages sévères? Ce mac était tres sain , j 'avais installé iLife 09' , Final Cut Pro 5 , des milliers de musiques achetées sur iTunes Store , des jeux 3D, des videos , Mes créations tels mes films trailers , les musiques j'avais crée sur GarageBand. Et vous vous en rendez compte , j'avais meme iMovie 09' , qu'aucun powerpc G4 ne peut faire marcher, J'ai remué ciel et terre pour installer iMovie 09' , sans compter "Les Sims 2" qui faisait 7GO.
Essayez de vous mettre a ma place , Tout ce que j'avais fait pendant des années se perd en 1 journée. Je peux bien acheter 20 disques dur mais je trouverai plus le courage de recharger a nouveaux un mac et de tout recommencer a zero (0) . Tout retelecharger, racheter , reinstaller . S'il fallait payer le prix d'un mac pro pour recuperer mes données je le ferai.  Mais malheureusement le mac refuse de rentrer en mode Target Disk Mode , dès que je maintiens "T" durant le demarrage , celui ci s'allume puis s'éteint a nouveau. Si j'arrivais a tout récuperer je me paierai bien un macbook PRO intel i7 quadricoeur. Mais franchement si je n'arrive pas a les récuperer , je n'aurai pas la motivation de me trouver un mac et de tout reprendre. S'il vous plait aidez moi a mettre la machine Target Disk Mode sans qu'elle ne s'éteigne et je vous serai extrement super ultra mega giga reconnaissant .


----------



## Link1993 (14 Septembre 2011)

Je pense malheureusement que ton disque dur est defenitivement mort...
Ca peut mourir tres facilement ce machin ! en moyenne, c'est sensé tenir 5ans (en moyenne...)

La seul solution qui te reste, est encors d'utiliser le CD qui etait fourni avec ton mac pour tenté une reinstallation... mais vu que tu n'a plus de lecteur CD qui marche (pourquoi d'ailleur ?  ), il ne reste que la technique que je t'avais dit plus haut...


----------



## Djipsy5 (15 Septembre 2011)

Bon voila , le lecteur DVD lit mais il n'est pas aussi puissant. Il ne grave plus mais arrive a lire un CD si Seulement il est tres propre. Pour tout resumer, la vision de la lentille est faible, de ce fait il ne lit que les CD très propres avec des difficltés quand meme(ronfle , tourne,vibre,ralenti,fait un bruit toc toc ) puis lit le CD
Je vais finalement me trouver  un nouveau HDD ATA 2,5" IDE intene et je vais suivre tes instructions pour l'installer . J'ai entendu parler d'un service MobileMe qui est un disque dur virtuel sur lequel on peut garder tout nos fichiers importants et les revoir n'importe où , bref c'est payant. J'ai été bete de ne pas avoir fait une copie de mes données car je avais bien que tot ou tard mon disque dur allait me lacher mais pour pour ma punition je vais tout recommencer a zero racheter tout.
Voila j'ai un ami qui veut me vendre un macBook Air 1.86GHz Intel Dual Core, 80GB, 2Gb Ram a 700$ mais si je le prend pourrai je :
-Installer et utiliser iLife fluidement sans plantage
-utiliser Final Cut Pro X et Aperture fluidement 
-Installer lion sans avoir de probleme de performance 
-Regarder des videos HD 720p
Je veux un ordinateur qui puisse etre a la hauteur : c'est a dire qui puisse fonctionner jour et nuit, travailler sur du multimedia, notamment avec iPhoto Imovie GarageBAnd, Sera t'il assez performant pour faire tout cela sans le moindre problème, J'aime aussi jouer a  des jeux 3D comme The sims3, CRISYS 2 etc ....
Alors me conseille tu prendre ce MacBook Air a 700$ ou d'acheter un MacBook Pro Intel Bicoeur i7 2,7 GHZ 500Gb Intel HD  Graphics à 1499$


----------



## Link1993 (15 Septembre 2011)

mobile me, c'est fini ! c'est remplacer par iCloud, dispo cette automne. A oublié donc sachant que idisk (c'est le nom de la fonction) est abandonné.
Le macbook air, nikel pour faire tourner lion, faire un peu de iLife et de final cut pro (pas d'abu...). Quand a rester 100% on, ca ya aucun probleme. Mais pas plus ! il sert pour faire de la bureautique, internet et un peu multimedia. Il pourra lire la HD, ca ya aucun probleme non plus. Graphiquement, il est tres mauvais (ya pire quand meme ^^) c'est une NVIDIA n320 (de memoire) qui est une chipset du meme genre que les intel GMA des vieux macbook, mais en quand meme bien plus puissant ^^. Le hic, c'est qu'il le propose a 2go de ram, pas terrible en fait finalement pour sa durée de vie...

Un macbook pro meme 13" pourrai suffire pour ton utilisation ! ^^ C'est une intel HD, ya mieux, mais ca suffit a faire tourner portal 2 par exemple. Pour les video HD, aucun soucis, c'est meme le contraire ! en conversion de video, et en lecture HD, la carte intel est meme une des meilleurs ! ^^
Le i5 est tres suffisant aussi. Le disque dur ne fait pas 500GO, mais 320, ca suffit ! ^^
Je ne sais pas sinon cmment recuperer tes documents par contre... je supose qu'il y a un soucis avec la tete de lecture, mais je ne sais pas comment la remplacer (et si c'est faisable ?  )


Breff, voila mes reponses, apres  je ne veux pas te faire acheter un nouvelle ordi, mais si tu adore ton powerbook. J'ai un ibook G4 en plus de mon imac alu(premier model alu, mais le haut du 20", bientot 4ans, et toujours parfait ! portal 2 tourne a fond (bon, quelques ralentissement avec, mais pas trop genant avec l'antialiasing *2), battlestation pacifique tourne en medium (qui est plutot consomateur comme les jeux actuel). Breff, j'avais vraiment fait une bonne affaire avec  )). Le disque dur lachais... il falait que je penche l'ibook pour que ma tete se remette a lire tout... J'ai changé le disque dur, 60&#8364; pour 160GO, pas mal quand on etait sur du 30 ! 

Le machin marche  toujours aussi bien ! apple avait vraiment fait des produits robuste a l'epoque ! il tourne sur leopard (qui etait fourni pour mon imac que j'avais acheter quelques jours avant son achat, je l'avais eu que pour 9&#8364; du coup).

Breff, le neuf c'est top ! mais un bon vieux machin qui tourne a merveille est top aussi ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------

ps : je sais, j'ecris des romants !


----------



## Djipsy5 (15 Septembre 2011)

Un grand mershiiii pour tes réponses, sincerement.
Mais tu sais , la technoligie avance, et faut que nous la suivions , sinon on reste obseletes. J'adore mon powerbook G4 , mais quand je suis avec mes potes qui on des macs dernieres generations , et qui font tout avec leur mac,(iLife, jeux , Multimedia) alors que moi je peux rien faire de tout ca car toutes les nouveautés informatiques ne sont pas compatibles avec mon powerbook. De ce fait je reste derriere a ramer . C'est fou , ce qu'on peut faire avec les nouveaux macs, tout, j'ai jamais entendu mes potes se plaindre de probleme de performance ou de plantage. C'est tres dure a entendre mais il faut l'avouer , les nouveaux macs sont incomparables a n'importe quelle machine. Quand je vois Mac OS X avec toutes ses fonctionnalités et je ne peux pourtant pas les avoir. Mais je crois que je vais acheter un nouveau MacBook Pro et je pourrai bénéficier de la garantie de 1an et des autres trucs comme Lion gratuit, iLife gratuit. Le MacBook Air , il parait , n'arrive pas aux 15% du MacBook Pro.
Alors que moi je veux un emachine qui ne plante jamais , rapide, fiable, Design, Le powerbook je vais essayer de le reparer plutard et en faire un server a domicile. Quand a iCloud je vais l'attendre avec impatience . Euh une autre petite question : J'ai fait le test FSCK (en mode single user mode) et il m'a dit que le disque semble OK! mais le powerbook démarre pas en target disk mode , il s'eteint des que je presse "T" . J'ai essayer de tester les 2 Barrettes ram (2x256Mo) en retirant une et en testant l'autre mais rien . Peut etre qu'elles sont toutes les deux endommagées. Qu'en penses tu ? Pourquoi le mac demarre pas en mode Target Disk.Explique moi d'avantage sur l'inclinaison de ton mac grace a laquelle tu as pu faire tourner le disque . Bref je sais que je t'emmerde avec mes questions mais j'ai besoin d'aide. C'est la pire des choses qui pouvaient m'arriver : avoir un powerbook G4 devant moi , et qui est panne depuis 3 mois et dont je ne sais rien sur la panne. Mais je reussirai tot ou tard a savoir quelle panne etait ce.


----------



## Link1993 (16 Septembre 2011)

ton powerbook marche, c'est une certitude ! tu nous l'as prouvé en l'essayant avec un autre disque dur. Le probleme vient bien de celui ci.
J'ai l'impression en fait que le target mode est assez etrange (il l'etait a ses debuts en fait, et pas tout les macs l'avais je crois). J'ai moi meme eu des soucis en l'essayant, mais avec un disque dur endomagé, mais qui marchait pourtant, je ne l'ai pas réessayé depuis...
Le mieux a faire donc est d'utiliser un cd, et de démarrer dessus. Ensuite tu installe a nouveaux mac os dessus. Ca permettra de recuperer les données au moins. Si ca ne marche pas, ba il n'y aura absolument plus rien a faire...

Tu dit que ton mange disque marche (meme si la lentille est faiblarde). les disques de restos' n'ont pas du servire beaucoup, donc ils doivent etre en bonne etat 

pour mac os, ton powerbook G4 devrai bien tourner sur leopard, en gros, tu aura l'equivalent des fonctions de snow leopard (vu que snow etait plus une mise a jours mineur niveau fonctions par rapport a leopard), en plus, la fonction serveur sera que plus simple je pense vu l'integration de leo, avec fonction de prise de commandes a distances et tout


----------



## Djipsy5 (17 Septembre 2011)

Je vous remercie beaucoup. je suis tres satisfait de votre assistance. Pour le moment, je vais  passer une commande pour un macbook pro. Et en attendant sa livraison , je vais remettre le powerbook en marche (j'ai commandé un Disque Dur PATA 2,5". Dès que je l'aurai, je vais l'installer. Grace a vous j'ai enrichie mes connaissances et j'ai fait une remarque; Ce qui utilisent OnyX pour verifier leur disque et qui croient qu'ils sont a l'abri de toute panne de disque et bah ils se trompent: OnyX et les autres sont des applications qui vérifient le disque logiciellement. Or ne le verfient pas materiellement(si le bras metallique tourne correctement). De ce fait , apres un test ils nous confirment que le disque est OK alors qu'a l'intérieur, sur le plan materiel, il est en train de lacher. C'est promis que je te tiens au courant de tout ce qui se passe! Encore Mershiiiii! pour cet aide, vous etes trop cool . Bonne journée


----------



## Link1993 (17 Septembre 2011)

onyx ne fait rien, il utilise le systeme smart de mac os. En general, on peut s'y fier d'ailleur. Il verifie aussi du hard, genre vitesse de rotation normal, lecture... chez moi il me l'avait deja precisé en fait... d'ailleurs, il me disait du coup a l'epoque qu'il falait que je le change d'urgence ! ...

Pour le mbp, on verra, je ne sais pas lequel tu a pris, mais si c'est meme le premiere 15", tu sera ravi !  le dernier 13", celui que tu a pris je crois, a par contre un CPU plus puissant ^^

Quand a ton powerbook, t'es sur que c'est du pata ? attend, pata c'est IDE non ? bon ba j'ai rien dit en fait ! :s


----------



## Djipsy5 (17 Septembre 2011)

Alors comment explique t on que 5heures avant que mon disque lache , le test onyx me mettait: ETAT SMART VERIFIE, VOTRE DISQUE SEMBLE ETRE EN BON ETAT ,alors que ce dernier  était en train de rendre l'ame? J'ai commandé le MacBOOK Pro 13" 2,7 GHz intel I7 avec 500GB , et intel graphics, 4 Go de Ram. En ce qui concerne  le powerbook , il est marqué sur le disque d'origine:HITACHI TRAVELSTAR, 5400RPM, ATA/IDE, APPLE HDD FIRMWARE 2004, 80Go, 2,5 INCH, AT 9,5mm. Je croyais que ATA et PATA etait semblables, oubien? En tout cas le SATA ne marche pas. Quelle est la difference entre ATA, PATA, IDE, explique moi un peu  sinon je vais faire des bêtises.


----------



## Invité (17 Septembre 2011)

ATA = PATA = IDE &#8800; SATA

Les branchements sont totalement différents, tu ne risque pas de faire de bêtises, il est impossible de connecter un ATA sur des câbles SATA et inversement


----------



## Link1993 (17 Septembre 2011)

Les branchements je l'avais remarqué, en ayant changé mon disque dur ! ^^
lle IDE est plutot gros contrairement  au sata

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------




Djipsy5 a dit:


> Alors comment explique t on que 5heures avant que mon disque lache , le test onyx me mettait: ETAT SMART VERIFIE, VOTRE DISQUE SEMBLE ETRE EN BON ETAT ,alors que ce dernier  était en train de rendre l'ame? J'ai commandé le MacBOOK Pro 13" 2,7 GHz intel I7 avec 500GB , et intel graphics, 4 Go de Ram. En ce qui concerne  le powerbook , il est marqué sur le disque d'origine:HITACHI TRAVELSTAR, 5400RPM, ATA/IDE, APPLE HDD FIRMWARE 2004, 80Go, 2,5 INCH, AT 9,5mm. Je croyais que ATA et PATA etait semblables, oubien? En tout cas le SATA ne marche pas. Quelle est la difference entre ATA, PATA, IDE, explique moi un peu  sinon je vais faire des bêtises.


J'en sais rien pour onyx, sans doute le moteur qui a l'aché d'un coup ? ou meme un choque !

C'est pas mega fiable non plus ca...


----------



## Djipsy5 (18 Septembre 2011)

Voila j'ai essayer le HDD de mon mac, en le mettant dans un boitier firewire et je l'ai connecté a mon autre mac , mais il n'a pas été reconnu donc il est evidemment mort . j'ai recu le nouveau disque que j'avais commandé ( c'est un HITACHI 100GB identique a l'ancien) je l'ai monté dans le boitier firewire et il a été reconnu par mon autre mac. j'ai monté le nouveau disque dans mon powerbook en panne et quand je rentre en mode target disk mode il s'éteint encore . vu que le nouveau disque dur est en MS-DOS Fat , je me suis dit que le mode target disk mode exigeait un format mac os x journalisé.
Donc recapitulons : n'est ce pas qu'il faut  un disque au format mac os x journalisé pour utiliser le mode target disk mode, ou bien le format MS-DOS Fat marche aussi avec le target disk mode????
Mershii et bonne journée


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Septembre 2011)

Avec le disque d install ,au démarrage  appuyez sur "c"
Ensuite avec l utilitaire( du disque d installation) ,partitionner le disque de 100G ,en mac os journalise


----------



## Djipsy5 (18 Septembre 2011)

:mouais::mouais: je n'ai plus le CD mac os X tiger. Je viens quand meme de le connecter a mon autre mac en le mettant dans un boitier firewire . Il a été reconnu, alors je me suis rendu dans "utilitaire de disque" pour le formatter en mac os x journalisé mais soit j'ai le message  d'erreur  : "input/output error" oubien il me dit "formattage impossible"


----------



## Link1993 (18 Septembre 2011)

le mode target ne fonctionne que avec un disque dur interne, donc ca sert a rien...
Ce que tu devrai essayé de faire, est de copier (en ayant quand meme formater ton DD acheté en mac os journalisée via ton autre ordi avec utilitaire de disque) le contenu du disque dur qui est dans ton mac qui marche, sur celui que tu viens d'acheté. Je te conseille Carbon copy cloner pour ca 

Ensuite, tente avec une connexion en fireware voire si ca marche. (en demarrant avec la touche alt hun  )


----------



## Djipsy5 (19 Septembre 2011)

Non dites moi que je reve, le disque que je viens de recevoir est deffectueux, d'abord il est lisible, puis ilne l'est plus . Et pour que cela demarre c'est tout un tas de probleme , le disque vibre , fait un bruit infernal, crac crac , et le mac ne le voit pas en tant que disk lisible, mais quand je rentre dans "utilitaire disque" je le vois apres qu'il ait tourné pendant des minutes, j'essai de le formatter mais j'ai le message d'erreur , operation aborted,. Je crois que ce disque que je viens de recevoir est deffectueux , 
Franchement, je l'ai remis dans un boitier externe firewire et je l'ai connecté a mon mac sain ,mais rien , pas moyen de l'ouvrir ou de le formatter( encore moins qu'il ne soit visible que par l'utilitaire disque) . Il fait un tres grand bruit.


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Septembre 2011)

j ai bien peur que le disque est HS, ("crac crac" , fin de fin du disque)

Essaye de le partionner en mac os journalisé avec le second mac , on ne sait jamais ,mais je doute


----------



## Link1993 (19 Septembre 2011)

je confirme, il est vraiment mort...
surtout s'il fait un bruit sourd...

qu'il fasse rac rac, c'est normal, mais si c'est vraiment anormal...


----------



## Djipsy5 (19 Septembre 2011)

Pfffffff!!!!!! Je suis maudis. A peine recu il marche plus. A l'interieur on sent que le bras metallique a du mal a tourner ( comme si il y avait des obstacles), il tourne , vibre , arrete , vibre, arrete et peu de temps apres il fait un bip ( tiiiiiiiiiiit) . J'ai deja essayer de le connecter a mon mac sain , en le mettant dans un boitier externe , mais il n'apparait pas sur le bureau, par contre il apparait sur Disk Utility . Quand je veux le formater en Mac OS X étendu (journalisé) il me dit  "impossible d'ouvrir le volume" oubien "input/output error" . Je crois que je vais recclamer un nouveau.
Au fait a chaque fois que j'essai de le formatter ou de le partitionner , il plante sur "creation de carte de  partition" et op les messages d'erreur suivents


----------



## Link1993 (19 Septembre 2011)

très bon conseil :s


----------



## Djipsy5 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bon voila , j'ai recu le macbook pro. C'est une bombe ce truc!!!! C'est hyper rapide , zero plantages , demarrage en 15 seconde , extinction en 1/2 seconde.  Avec mon powerbook je prennais  1 heure pour extraire une video iMovie de 3min. Maintenant j'exporte de l'HD en quelques minutes. J'en crois pas mes yeux . J'ai pas les mots pour caracteriser le macbook pro. Je veux faire une mise a jour  vers Lion via le mac app store , mais je reusssi pas a me connecter a mon wifi. Bref je mets le mot de passe , il me dit que airport est connecté mais qu'il ne possede pas d'adresse ip et donc ne peut acceder a internet. Des fois il dit " airport possede une adresse ip locale et ne peut acceder a internet . J'ai essayer de renouveler le bail DHCP , mais rien  , j'ai essayer de me connecter a ma wifi via ma Ps3 et la connection marche . Mais le mac n'arrive pas a obtenir une adresse ip avec le routeur. j'ai essayer de configurer IPv4 manuellement mais rien. Hier pourtant je me connectais bien. Pourquoi le mac ne peut il pas se procurer une adresse ip via le wifi. je sais que je poste pas cela au bon  foru, que je devais poster cela dans le forum macbook pro mais  cela fait rien c'est la meme chose . Donc voila.....


----------



## Link1993 (26 Septembre 2011)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Bon voila , j'ai recu le macbook pro. C'est une bombe ce truc!!!! C'est hyper rapide , zero plantages , demarrage en 15 seconde , extinction en 1/2 seconde.  Avec mon powerbook je prennais  1 heure pour extraire une video iMovie de 3min. Maintenant j'exporte de l'HD en quelques minutes. J'en crois pas mes yeux . J'ai pas les mots pour caracteriser le macbook pro. Je veux faire une mise a jour  vers Lion via le mac app store , mais je reusssi pas a me connecter a mon wifi. Bref je mets le mot de passe , il me dit que airport est connecté mais qu'il ne possede pas d'adresse ip et donc ne peut acceder a internet. Des fois il dit " airport possede une adresse ip locale et ne peut acceder a internet . J'ai essayer de renouveler le bail DHCP , mais rien  , j'ai essayer de me connecter a ma wifi via ma Ps3 et la connection marche . Mais le mac n'arrive pas a obtenir une adresse ip avec le routeur. j'ai essayer de configurer IPv4 manuellement mais rien. Hier pourtant je me connectais bien. Pourquoi le mac ne peut il pas se procurer une adresse ip via le wifi. je sais que je poste pas cela au bon  foru, que je devais poster cela dans le forum macbook pro mais  cela fait rien c'est la meme chose . Donc voila.....




ca depote hun !
pas pour les jeux... merci intel 

a tu pensé au moins a activé le parainage de ta boxe ? (c'est une livebox non ?)


----------



## Djipsy5 (23 Novembre 2011)

Slt Link j'étais un peu trop pris par mon nouveau macbook pro. nan c un abonnement chez orange avec un routeur wifi personnel ( Comtrend adsl+ CTR...)
Pourtant je trouve que le graphique des jeux est superbement super. Cet ordii est magique, j'y tiens excessivement. Tout le contraire de mon powerbook G4 qui ramait un peu. Mais maintenant je fais des montages HD avec FCP et iMovie. Pourquoi les gens blament apple sur leur carte graphiques ?


----------



## Link1993 (24 Novembre 2011)

Pourquoi tout le monde les blames ?
Ba, a part les imac un peu haut de gamme, les mac pro et les macbook pro 15"(en gros, les plus chere, logique, mais vu deja leurs prix), apple garde les GPU assez basique. Mais il faut bien avouer que intel s'est tres franchement amelioré ! J'ai pu essayer ca ce WE. Battlestations pacific tourne en high (toute option + antialiasing *2 au lieu de *4) sur un macbook pro 13" ba de gamme. Mais d'apres les testes, intel est excellent sur du travaille video HD, mais moins bien sur les jeux...

En fait pour etre franc, les gens ont encors (comme moi avant le test) en tete les très mauvaises intel GMA...

Elles etaient catastrophique !!


----------



## Djipsy5 (25 Novembre 2011)

Ah je vois! Mais dis moi( je vais un peu virer le sujet) j'ai 3 questions répond y si tu peux ok ? merci d'avance:
1- J'ai remis en marche mon ancien PowerBook G4 1,67 Ghz mais quand je travaille sur un site que j'ai créer ( www.ibandgang.tk), iWeb plante trop, il plante 5 secondes puis reviens puis le refait dans 15 secondes plutard. Pourquoi iWeb plante si souvent ?
2- Je publié le site mais mes visiteurs se plaignent de lenteur lors du chargement de mes pages. J'ai cru que c'était du à mon serveur mais non c'est pas mon serveur. Pourquoi tous les sites crées a partir de iWeb se chargent lentement? Que faire Stp?
3-Puisque je viens de recevoir mon Macbook Pro, je veux réaliser quelques films avec des potes (on a les camera les acteurs et tout....) mais il nous faut un logiciel plus puissant que iMovie(car il est vraiment fait pour les amateurs), un logiciel qui peut ajouter des effets surnaturels à une vidéo, parceque notre film doit faire de la science-fiction, c'est a dire  des pouvoirs magiques...... Si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Pour réféerence prend la vidéo de Eminem feat Royce Da dans Bad meets evil sur youtube( regarde les effets presents dans la vidéo).
Si ce logiciel est dispo sur powerPC aussi ce sera super comme ca je travaillerai sur les deux Macs. 
Je sais que mes questions sont ennuyantes mais Stp aide moi car j'ai été elu Chef Monteur de notre film or je connais pas le bon logiciel pour le faire. Je compte vraiment sur toi pour m'aider. Merciiii.......


----------



## Link1993 (18 Décembre 2011)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Ah je vois! Mais dis moi( je vais un peu virer le sujet) j'ai 3 questions répond y si tu peux ok ? merci d'avance:
> 1- J'ai remis en marche mon ancien PowerBook G4 1,67 Ghz mais quand je travaille sur un site que j'ai créer ( www.ibandgang.tk), iWeb plante trop, il plante 5 secondes puis reviens puis le refait dans 15 secondes plutard. Pourquoi iWeb plante si souvent ?
> 2- Je publié le site mais mes visiteurs se plaignent de lenteur lors du chargement de mes pages. J'ai cru que c'était du à mon serveur mais non c'est pas mon serveur. Pourquoi tous les sites crées a partir de iWeb se chargent lentement? Que faire Stp?
> 3-Puisque je viens de recevoir mon Macbook Pro, je veux réaliser quelques films avec des potes (on a les camera les acteurs et tout....) mais il nous faut un logiciel plus puissant que iMovie(car il est vraiment fait pour les amateurs), un logiciel qui peut ajouter des effets surnaturels à une vidéo, parceque notre film doit faire de la science-fiction, c'est a dire  des pouvoirs magiques...... Si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Pour réféerence prend la vidéo de Eminem feat Royce Da dans Bad meets evil sur youtube( regarde les effets presents dans la vidéo).
> ...



Désolé de ma groose absence  j'avais posté un moment la reponse, et je crois que ce n'ai pas passé.. J'ai vu par hasard qu'il n'y en avait pas... 

Alors, reponse ! 

1- Pas vraiment d'idée... Peut-etre une histoire de cache, de parametres trop lourd... on va essayer un truc.
Supprime ca : utilisateur>blibliotheque>Preferences> "com.apple.iweb" Il y en a 2 de ces fichiers, supprime les deux. Redémarre, et regarde ce que ca donne. Sinon, c'est que ton mac n'est pas assez performant pour la version iweb que tu as... (peut-etre pas hun, ca se trouve, c'est juste ton site qui est tres lourd aussi) Deja, pour accelerer le coup, tu devrai déposer tes videos sur youtube puis ajouter un lecteur externe sur ton site, pas trop difficile a faire. (a aprtir d'iweb 08 par contre je crois avec les balises externe  )

2- Les sites iWeb sont lourd. Tres lourd ! iWeb met plein d'image partout ! Le mieux est de prendre un theme vide, ou 100% noire, et d'y mettre le moins de truc fantaisie possible. Ton site (mis a jour apparement depuis la derniere fois..), rien qu'au debut il doit charger 5 images (compté a l'arache). Tu pourrai par exemple faire du pere noel, la porte et tout, qu'une seul image, animé quand meme. Ca ne donnerai qu'une image a chargé, et le must a faire avec, la compresser, histoire que l'image ne soit pas trop lourde...

Regarde mon site, http://ocarina-rom.perso.sfr.fr J'avoue, c'est pas le meilleur exemple, mais il est deja un peu plus rapide, je n'ai que 2-3 images (sauf pour la presentation, section telechargement, mais pas le choix). Bon, en plus les serveurs d'SFR sont pas terrible ! x)

Enfin, comme dit au dessus, sur ton site, tu mets tout tes media via quick time. Evite, et passe par youtube !


3- Bon, la, je ne pourrai pas trop t'aider n'y connaissant rien... Il y a final cut pro ( mais la version X n'est que pour intel, donc pas pour ton power book) Sinon, mais la pareil, imovie... Mais la version HD (gratuit avec ilife 08, ou yavait le nouveau imovie, mais qui avait bien déplus....) Peut faire quelque effets, ne pourrai pas t'en dire plus...
Sinon, il y a adobe aussi qui fait ca, mais ne me rapel plus du nom. (et 1000 le soft :s )
Enfin, pour faire tourner ce type de programmes, trouve des version universal binary si tu le veux sur intel et power pc. Ces logiciels sont en general sorti entre 2007 et 2009 ou 2010.
En effet, si tu a lion sur ton mbp, tu ne pourra plus faire tourner les vieux programmes pour power pc... (sachant deja que les prog' intel ne marche pas sur power pc)

Voila, j'espere t'avoir aidé encors a temps, et désolé pour ce probleme de retard...


----------



## Djipsy5 (12 Janvier 2012)

Non t'inquiète je suis entièrement satisfait par ton aide précieuse !Ton site est superbement beau ! Bravooo ! Pour le mien j'ai du m'inpreigner un peu de celui d'Apple ! j'ai fais ce que t'as dit : j'ai enlevé toute les video (Quicktime) et je les ai uploader sur Youtube puis j'ai utilisé le Widget Youtube d'iWeb 09'. Fantastique! J'ai transférer mon site dans le MacBook Pro grace au fichier Domain ! C'est cool, la MBP ne plante pas avec iWeb alors qu'avec le Powerbook, OUfff ! J'utilise finalement Adobe After Effects CS5 sur MBP ! Regarde mon site il a changé: www.ibandgang.tk ! Si cela ne te dérange pas, passe moi ton adresse skype, msn, comme cela on pourra parler plus amplement ! C cool !


----------



## Link1993 (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonne nouvelle !

Et je confirme ! ton site est bien plus joli a présent, et semble aussi un peu plus rapide ! ^^
Pour iWeb, j'utilise iWeb 07, que j'ai copié ensuite depuis mon imac sur mon iBook. Et perse, ça marche plutôt bien.


Désolé, je n'ai rien de tout ça ! ça ne me sert a rien en fait ! (enfin, j'avais, mais plus vraiment ^^)


----------



## Djipsy5 (29 Janvier 2012)

Mais dit moi : j'ai fait un montage dans Final Cut Pro X avec 10 image en diapos et 1 musique. En l'exportant FinalCut Pro X me fait une vidéo de 1,5Go pour 3Minutes ! Je reve !


----------



## Link1993 (29 Janvier 2012)

C'est possible, surtout si tu l'exporte en full quality !
Exporte le pour iPhone ou un truc du genre (je suis sur qu'apple a du mettre cette fonction, ils sont trop "fan" de leurs iDevices ^^)
Ca devrai etre sur une bonne qualité du coup


----------



## Djipsy5 (30 Janvier 2012)

En fait j suis un peu décu de la carte graphique de mon Macbook Pro 13", c'est une intel HD Graphics 3000, et il parait qu'elle est mediocre pour les jeux ! Je voulais installer Sims 3 dessus mais pas moyen ! La je commence a me revolter contre apple, pourquoi ont ils mis une si piteuse carte graphique pour un prix de 1145$ alors qu'avec un PC de 500$ on peut avoir une Amd Radeon HD 6750. Pfffffffff ! Décu ! Mais est ce que je peux changer la carte graphique avec  une autre carte ? Sinon je me debarasse du Macbook Pro et je vais chercher un AlienWare ! Mais c'est que j'aime LES Macs ! Aide moi !


----------



## Link1993 (31 Janvier 2012)

Etrange que tu ne puisse pas installer sims 3 dessus... la chipset d'intel est reputé pas terrible pour les jeux, mais j'ai pu la tester sur un model d'entrée de gamme avec un jeu bien plus gourmant (battlestation 2), je le fait tourner en high (en antialiasing *2 par contre...)
Donc la ca viens du jeu lui meme... C'est quoi ton probleme avec ?

En fait, apple a toujours été radin sur les GPU... les entré de gammes se sont toujours tappé des chipset intel depuis les tout premier macbook (car macbook pro 13" = macbook plastoc blanc ou noir des années 2006 ^^ c'est juste une histoire de nom marketing, a mon humble avis evidement)
De plus, apple n'y peut vraiment rien pour ce coup (enfin, a moitié, c'est vrai qu'elle aurait pu faire un effort)
En effet, les processeurs intel I5, I7... on la chipset directe integré. Ils ne vendent pas de processeurs sans chipset, donc pas le choix...
Et donc, comme dit plus haut, comme c'est integré au processeur, impossible de la changer. Par contre il serait possible d'en ajouter une via thunderbolt. Ce n'est pas encors sorti, mais quelques société ont presenté quelques prototypes deja ^^


----------



## mikespeedster356 (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

voilà j'ai rencontré un petit souci pour ne pas dire un gros avec mon imac

tout allait bien et forcément , celui-ci m'a indiqué il y a 2 jours un dossier avec un point d'interrogation
j'ai parcouru ce forum avant de faire appel au service apple mais voilà après une conversation téléphonique qui s'annoncait payant (super !!) en conclusion mon disque dur serait mort
alors je viens vers vous chers utilisateurs de mac pour me venir en secour et surtout eviter de perdre toutes mes données .

Je vous avoue que je suis un peu dégouté et un peu déçu de la marque car je croyais avoir fait un investissement (car à ce prix il s'agt d'investissement et non d'achat) fiable

cordialement
Mike


----------



## Invité (22 Février 2012)

mikespeedster356 a dit:


> Je vous avoue que je suis un peu dégouté et un peu déçu de la marque car je croyais avoir fait un investissement (car à ce prix il s'agt d'investissement et non d'achat) fiable
> 
> cordialement
> Mike



Malheureusement les disques ne sont pas fabriqués par Apple. 
Ce sont les mêmes pour tout le monde Unix/W$/Apple.
Après pour les solutions de récupérations, il faut te tourner vers les utilitaires qui fonctionnent sur Mac, format HFS oblige


----------



## Link1993 (22 Février 2012)

désolé... Rien a faire. Un disque dur mort = un disque dire mort. Tu ne pourra meme plus récuperer tes données. En fait, le disque dur est l'objet le plus fragile d'un ordi. mais la c'est au petit bonheure la chance : certains durs 10ans, d'autres 2.

Mais une chose est certaine. Une fois ce message affiché, arreter tout travailler puis faire une sauvegarde pour ensuite le changer.
Pas d'autre solutions miracle...


Ps : je crois que tu as mal posté au fait... Ici c'est dedié aux ibook et powerbook..., mais t'inquiete, ca devrai passer


----------



## mikespeedster356 (24 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
oups


merci quand même pour tout les gars

je vais faire appel à un ami!!! comme le jeu  pour avoir son avis si c'est possible de le récupérer ou non

bon je vais pas trop rêver je me doute bien que quand c'est mort, c'est mort

merci encore
mike


----------



## Link1993 (24 Février 2012)

les données sont la, mais c'est la partie mecanique qui ne marche plus. Donc soit la tete de lecture (et a ce qui parait, ca ne se change pas...), soit le moteur du disque, et la avec un peu de chance...

Voila ce que je pense.


----------



## Djipsy5 (27 Février 2012)

Mon MacBook Pro l'installe sans problème mais le jeu ne démarre pas, l'icône sautille dans le dock puis disparait sans message d'erreur. Alors j'ai testé le jeu sur un MacBook Pro 13" 2010 avec une Nvidia Geforce 320m 256VRAM et ça marche a merveille. Je suis abbatuuuuuu
Avec les nouveaux MacBook Pros nous allons vers avant ou en arrière ?


----------



## Link1993 (27 Février 2012)

a tu essayé de faire une mise a jour du jeu ?

Est tu sur lion ou snow leopard d'ailleurs ?
Ca pourrai aussi pas mal aider ca...


----------



## Djipsy5 (4 Mars 2012)

Oui j'ai essayé de faire des mises à jour, mais aucune n'a été trouvée. Je suis sous OSX Lion et je viens de me rendre compte que mon copain a un MacBook Pro 13" Mid 2010 avec une Nvidia GeForce 320 256Mo VRAM, et le jeu marche bien chez lui, donc ma intel HD Graphics est le problème :-( 
J'ai plus qu'a renoncer  à Sims&#8482; 3. C'est incroyable de voir que meme les anciens MacBook Pro sont mieux équipés que les nouveaux. Pourquoi la intel HD Graphics, elle ne sert a rien, elle n'a aucun point fort, elle n'est bonne a rien.


----------



## Link1993 (4 Mars 2012)

On se croirai limite revenu a l'epoque des gma x)
Sauf que les nouvelles intels sont bien plus puissante...

Je vais voire vite fais s'il y a une solution mais bon...

A tu tenté de le faire marcher en mode 32bits ?
(tu fais pomme + i sur l'application, et si c'est possible, tu dois voire une case a cocher pour)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------

Apparement t'es pas le seul a avoir ce probleme. beaucoup l'ont d'ailleurs, mais d'autre n'ont rien...

Apparement il faut un gpu non integré. La hd3000 en etant une...


----------



## Djipsy5 (12 Mars 2012)

Je suis sous lion 10.7.3 et donc toutes les applications tournent en x64. Pas moyen de les faire tourner en x86 (32bits). Par contre je crois que ceci est une erreur de la part de chez EA, car il doivent creer une mise a jour permettant de jouer sur une intel HD Graphics, parceque j'ai installé Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (8GB) et le jeu fonctionne comme un charme. En fait les intel HD Graphics ne sont pas terribles, mais elles ont leur dont, qu'est de bouffer moins de batterie, et d'accomplir des travaux super en HD, etant donné que meme apple suggére cette carte pour faire du montage avec Final Cut Pro X. En plus elle a 384Mo de VRAM comparée aux autres qui en ont 256Mo. Sur Cinebench ils demontrent que cette carte est tres prometteuse pour les monteurs et visionneur de films, car sur ce domaine, elle devance de loin les autres, mais pour les jeux, elle est pas tres bonne. ALors A qui la faute ? Intel ou EA ?


----------



## Link1993 (13 Mars 2012)

EA...
Mais peut-etre applie aussi pour ses drivers bidon...

Mais normalement il y a une case a cocher dans "lire les informations" quand les affiche pour l'application sims.
Sinon, il tourne deja en 32bits.

Mais effectivement le gpu est tres bon pour de la video, mais pas plus...


----------



## esv^^ (14 Mars 2012)

simple question: C'est quoi le rapport entre les sim's et un DD mort???


----------



## Djipsy5 (15 Mars 2012)

Ouai hélas ! Je vais attendre les MacBook Pro 2012 et me trouver un 15". Pour l'instant je me contente de : Assassins Creed, Mafia 2, GTA San Andreas, Euro Track simulator etc... Comme tu dis, attendons les nouveaux GPU externes grace au ThunderBolt&#8482;. Sinon je peux tres bien me passer des jeux, et me trouver une PS3 pour cela, car je sais qu'un ordii ne peut jamais mieux faire qu'une bonne PS3 connecté a un Ecran Plat (LOL).




"esv^^:simple question: C'est quoi le rapport entre les sim's et un DD mort???"
En fait ca l'était, et on a reussi a résoudre ce problème, alors au lieu de creer de nouveaux topic, j'en profite pour demander des trucs mineurs.


----------



## esv^^ (21 Mars 2012)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> En fait ca l'était, et on a reussi a résoudre ce problème, alors au lieu de creer de nouveaux topic, j'en profite pour demander des trucs mineurs.



Ah ok; j'ai eu la flemme de lire tout le truc ...


----------



## Djipsy5 (24 Mars 2012)

Je comprend LOL !


----------

